# down's syndrome, future possible pregnancies



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,
I am about to embark on DIUI treatments again after six months. I became pregnant in November, but miscarried my baby at 13.5 weeks. At the 12 week scan and following the CVS test the same afternoon, it was confirmed that the baby had down's syndrome (trimony 21). 
Due to my age alone, the probability for any future babies to have down's syndrome is 1/30. It has taken me a long time to get to the point of being ready to try again and I am still really nervous about it.

It would be good to hear from other people who have had similar experiences to me who have gone on to have a successful healthy pregnancy afterwards.
I think I need some hopeful news!


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a more appropriate forum for this thread?


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Wondercat


Oh I sorry to hear about the downs syndrome, its such a blow for you. Sadly the risk of that and many more problems is so much higher at 40+.
It was explained to me in basic terms by a lovely doctor who said that as you get older your eggs become 'sticky' and they dont divide as efficently as when you are younger, Downs syndrome and many other genetic problems are caused by the DNA in the cells not splitting properly- because they are older and more 'sticky'  
At 44, its a risk you just have to take with your own eggs,   there are some women who have healthy pregnancies with their own eggs at 44, but not lots! -I am 44 and I just dont want to risk it. I am opting for DE( my opinion!) When you look practically at the stats, you have less than a 2% chance of conceiving a healthy pregnancy at 43+ ( thats 98% chance of negative outcome) but with younger donor eggs...you increase your success rate to over 55-60%, so when you are paying for IVF like I am, its a case of gambling where the money gives the best odds! Im not sure if you are having IVF or natural conception?


Lily x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Wondercat


Sorry I re-read your post and I saw you are having DiUI, I think you have to just go for it and try if you want to continue to try with your own eggs,(and the faster the better, as you get older,every week your eggs are deteriorating) ( eeek!!)
Sorry I cant be more super positive! But it is tough at 44 with own eggs, but it does happen! I had a friend who got preg natuarlly at 44 and had healthy boy.  


Lily x


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Lily,
Thanks for your reply. I'll stick with my own eggs for now I think, but understand why you would choose not to.

I have a consultant appointment on Monday, so hopefully should be back on the appointment cycle again.

Thanks again


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Dear Wondercat
So sorry to hear you lost your baby last year. I can understand how hard that is, and how it takes time to build up enough strength to try again.
I can't speak from experience about the disability issue, but just wanted to say that if there is a 1/30 chance of chromosomal problems, that means 29/30 chances of none at all (if you get pregnant) - this is a 93% chance of normal healthy pregnancy and baby without disabilities (of that kind - can't predict as easily the ones you can't test for etc). I can understand folk going for donor eggs/ IVF etc because it increases the chances of a treatment cycle working, but if you can deal with the low odds, then keep trying with the DIUI.

I have had IUI and IVF, and feel psychologically that although IUI is less likely to work on any particular cycle, I can more easily see each try as part of a series of goes (approx 3-4 goes = cost of one IVF, so I try to see each as part of the equivalent to 1/4 of an IVF attempt). The lower doses of drugs (although I am younger than you my body clock is making things harder for me and I need a bit of a boost to get my follicles to perform) makes it easier physically too, for me anyway. 

You have successfully got pregnant, so you don't have problems with implantation, immunes etc. I'd talk things over (with friends, partner, counsellor) and decide on what you feel happiest with - get yourself a plan you feel happy with ('i'll try x times and then review what my options are...) and go for it.

I know someone who had a number of goes at IUI before it worked, when she was 46!

All best wishes
Elinor x


----------

